# تعبـــــــــان قــــــوى يـــــــارب...



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

*
تعبان قوى يارب...







تعبان من التفكير...
تعبان من الأنين...
تعبان من الجراح..
تعبان ونفسى أرتاح...
خلينى أسلملك حياتى...
خلينى أنكر ذاتى....
خلينى أقدر أبوتك...
خلينى أحس بنعمتك...
خليك واقف جنبى...
خليك دايماً سندى...
إنزع من قلبى القسوة...
و خلى مكانها الحنية...
خلينى أتكل عليك...
إقبلنى إبن ليك.

آميــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

امين

كلام مؤثر جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## youhnna (16 أغسطس 2010)

*امييييين

شكراااااااا ابو تربو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> كلام مؤثر جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *امييييين
> 
> شكراااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين...*
*ميرسي كتير حبيبي...*
*صلاة جميلة...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين...*
> *ميرسي كتير حبيبي...*
> *صلاة جميلة...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*


صلوات العدرا والقديسين


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## prayer heartily (28 نوفمبر 2011)

امين كيرياليسون
استجب يا سيدي الرب انا تعبان وليس لي سواك عوني


----------

